# Problem z DirectFB

## min

Witam wszystkich   :Very Happy: 

Skompilowalem sobie qingy i nie moge go uruchomic, z tego co zrozumialem ma on zastrzezenia do directfb (podobny problem mialem z mplayerem ale tamten obszedlem poprzez uzycie flagi fbcon zamiast directfb). A wiec do rzeczy :

```
 /var/log/qingy.log

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] You chose a screen saver timeout of 0 minutes, thus disabling them.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] You chose a screen power management timeout of 15 minutes.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'win' will switch to left tty...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'menu' will switch to right tty...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-p' will poweroff machine...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-r' will reboot machine...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-s' will activate screen saver...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-z' will put machine to sleep...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'CTRL-ESC' will revert to text mode...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] The following logging facilities will be used: FILE 

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Session locking is NOT enabled.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] You chose a screen saver timeout of 0 minutes, thus disabling them.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] You chose a screen power management timeout of 15 minutes.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'win' will switch to left tty...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'menu' will switch to right tty...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-p' will poweroff machine...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-r' will reboot machine...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-s' will activate screen saver...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-z' will put machine to sleep...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'CTRL-ESC' will revert to text mode...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] The following logging facilities will be used: FILE 

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Session locking is NOT enabled.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Native theme resolution is '1024x768'

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Framebuffer resolution is '1280x800'.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] firing up GUI

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] You chose a screen saver timeout of 0 minutes, thus disabling them.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] You chose a screen power management timeout of 15 minutes.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'win' will switch to left tty...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'menu' will switch to right tty...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-p' will poweroff machine...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-r' will reboot machine...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-s' will activate screen saver...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'ALT-z' will put machine to sleep...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] added keybinding: 'CTRL-ESC' will revert to text mode...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] The following logging facilities will be used: FILE 

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] Session locking is NOT enabled.

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] redirected stderr to logging facilities...

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] GUI exited

Aug 19 00:15:23, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] GUI failed and no auth data present: reverting to text mode

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG]    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~| DirectFB 1.2.2 |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG]         (c) 2001-2008  The world wide DirectFB Open Source Community

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG]         (c) 2000-2004  Convergence (integrated media) GmbH

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG]       ----------------------------------------------------------------

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] (*) DirectFB/Core: Single Application Core. (2008-08-18 20:15) [ DEBUG ]

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] (*) Direct/Thread: Started 'Keyboard Input' (3281) [INPUT OTHER/OTHER 0/0] <8388608>...

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] (*) DirectFB/Input: Keyboard 0.9 (directfb.org)

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] (!) [ 3277:    0.000] --> Caught signal 11 (at 0xb7be3e40, invalid address) <--

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] (!) DirectFB/core/vt: Unable to disallocate VT!

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG]     --> Device or resource busy

Aug 19 00:15:24, qingy-DirectFB on tty1, [DEBUG] stderr logger process shutting down...

Aug 19 00:15:30, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Starting X session with argument #0: -bash

Aug 19 00:15:30, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Starting X session with argument #1: -c

Aug 19 00:15:30, qingy on tty1, [DEBUG] Starting X session with argument #2: exec /usr/bin/xinit /etc/X11/Sessions/wmii -- :1 vt1 -nolisten tcp -br

```

flagi wlaczone dla qingy i directfb

```

sys-apps/qingy-0.9.7  USE="X directfb pam -crypt -emacs -gpm -logrotate -opensslcrypt -static

dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.2  USE="X fbcon gif jpeg mmx png sse sysfs truetype zlib debug -fusion -sdl -v4l -v4l2

```

Z tego co zrozumialem to cos blokuje framebufer ale ja nic takiego nie widze

```
localhost ~ # ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    6 ?        00:00:00 khelper

   69 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   72 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   73 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify

  143 ?        00:00:00 ata/0

  144 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux

  145 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd

  150 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  153 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  188 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  189 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  190 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  233 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  241 ?        00:00:00 xfslogd/0

  242 ?        00:00:00 xfsdatad/0

  246 ?        00:00:00 xfs_mru_cache

  925 ?        00:00:00 khpsbpkt

  980 ?        00:00:00 kstriped

 1010 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

 1108 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 2190 ?        00:00:00 xfsbufd

 2193 ?        00:00:00 xfsaild

 2210 ?        00:00:00 xfssyncd

 2697 ?        00:00:00 metalog

 2698 ?        00:00:00 metalog

 2963 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd

 3024 ?        00:00:00 cron

 3051 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 3052 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 3053 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 3054 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 3055 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 3275 tty1     00:00:00 qingy

 3287 tty1     00:00:00 xinit

 3289 ?        00:00:31 X

 3297 tty1     00:00:00 wmii

 3298 tty1     00:00:00 wmii

 3310 tty1     00:00:00 wmiiwm

 3316 tty1     00:00:00 wmifs

 3317 tty1     00:00:00 wmikeys

 3318 tty1     00:00:00 wmibar

 3319 tty1     00:00:00 wmimenu

 3547 tty1     00:00:00 status.sh

 7266 ?        00:00:22 firefox

 7397 ?        00:00:00 urxvt

 7405 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

 8035 ?        00:00:12 mocp

11691 pts/0    00:00:00 su

11709 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

11884 tty1     00:00:00 sleep

11899 tty1     00:00:00 sleep

11900 pts/0    00:00:00 ps

```

Bylbym zapomnial moj wpis w grub.conf

```
grub.conf

kernel /nowy root=/dev/hda2 video=intelfb:noaccel vga=866 init=/sbin/bootchartd

```

Bylbym bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc, bo google milczy cos o tym   :Confused: 

PS.

Na przyszlosc skorzystam z wklej.org   :Razz: 

EDIT:

Jakby kto mial sugestie skad mi sie sleepy wziely, to chetnie wyslucham

----------

## DtZ

Spróbuj zrobić downgrade DirectFB do wersji 1.1.1. Też nie mogę uruchomić quingy z wersją 1.2.2.

----------

## min

Downgrade do 0.9.25.1 pomogl, jesli chodzi o komunikat, ale do pelnego dzialania musialem zaczac uzywac vesafb zamiast intelfb z ktorym direfb nie mogl sobie za nic poradzic

----------

## DtZ

Intelfb próbowałem dosyć dawno temu. Niby działało, ale nie znalazłem sposobu na odpalenie framebuffera w rozdzielczości 1280x800. Dlatego teraz korzystam z uvesafb i jak na_razie nie narzekam. Dlaczego najnowsza wersja DirectFB nie działa prawidłowo, jeszcze nie wiem. Jak znajdę chwilę czasu to postaram się znaleźć dokładną przyczynę. Do tego czasu zostaje na 1.1.1.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## min

 *DtZ wrote:*   

> Intelfb próbowałem dosyć dawno temu. Niby działało, ale nie znalazłem sposobu na odpalenie framebuffera w rozdzielczości 1280x800. 

 

Polecam zainstalowanie bodajze lrmi i wydanie komendy vbetest, wyswietla wszystkie dostepne tryby dla framebuffera   :Very Happy: 

Jak znajde troche czasu to tez powalcze z nowszymi wersjami directfb

----------

## DtZ

Nic to nie da. Intelfb i uvesafb nie obsługują rodzielczości niestandardowych. Jedyna różnica, to fakt że uvesafb można na skompilować jako moduł i załadować po nałożeniu poprawki na biosa przez program 915resolution. W ten sposób wystarczy zrobić sobie prosty ramdysk, który doda obsługę 1280x800, załaduje moduł uvesafb i zrobi wywoła switch_root'a. Jak na_razie z intelem nie udało mi się czegoś takiego dokonać.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## min

Na  laptopie z  i915 dla intelfb udalo mi sie ustawic rozdzielczosc 1280x800 bez zadnych wiekszych problemow.

915resolution. nigdy nie zagoscilo u mnie na dysku.

----------

## DtZ

Widocznie bios w twoim laptopie zawiera wpis dla tej rozdzielczości. Na moim i965 bez użycia 915resolution mogę maksymalnie osiągnąć rozdzielczość 1024x768. Po spaczowaniu biosa intelfb twierdzi, że rozdzielczość LVDS można ustawić tylko przy starcie systemu. Co ciekawe, dokładnie tą samą wiadomość wywala na ekran, gdy skompiluję i próbuję załadować go jako moduł.

----------

